# Adding Propane Gauges



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone done this? I have duel tanks and can tell when the first tank is empty. but thought it would be nice to see what was in the other tank.

Went out my my local sams club. Got two gauges, the type i use on my barb grill at the house.

I have the 5th wheel and of course the gauges are straights. So if I add them the door won't close to the compartment. If I swivel the tanks the hoses won't reach to connect. I see that i can buy longer connecting hoses. I'm thinking thats what to do. But before I ordered them was wondering if anyone figured out something different? was trying to see if anyone had angled 90 degree gauges but doesn't look like it.

I am taking my tanks off today - both of them and filling them for the first time. Lets see how much two 30 gal tanks cost me. Jersey is bad and they charge a flat fee for tank size most places.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The only thing those gauges could possibly tell you is how much pressure is in the tanks - which has little to do with how much propane is left in them - until they are nearly empty. I just go by the old rule of thumb - when one tank goes empty and you switch to the second tank, get the first one filled as soon as possible - and before the second one goes empty.

They do make some stick-on gauges for the sides of the tank that will indicate the level of propane. They are temperature sensitive strips that stick vertically, from top to bottom of the tanks. As the liquid propane evaporates to a gas during propane usage, the temperature changes between the liquid and the gas, activating the temperature sensitive colors in the strip. But they don't always work well in all climates.

As far as I know, there are no fool-proof methods of telling what level the propane is at.

Just my $.02. But I'm sure that someone will dispute this point. If they do, I'd sure love to hear an explaination of how those gauges (that just feel pressure) can detect the level od propane in the tanks. The pressure in the tank stays relatively constant until the last few inches of liquid are left.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is your answer.

Clear Propane tanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Here is your answer.
> 
> Clear Propane tanks


They are still really proud of those...yikes!! The price is crazy.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

How can i tell when the 2nd tank is empty then without a gauge? Or do you guys swap around the tanks and put the full one in the 2nd tank position?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> Or do you guys swap around the tanks and put the full one in the 2nd tank position?


Do you not have the switch to go between the two or both. I have a selector lever that allows me to use one at a time or both. I use one at a time and do as suggested above. When one's empty switch over to the other and have the empty one filled adn put it back. Repeat when other one is empty. Helps with rotating the use of the tanks, so you are not always using the smae one.

Just had one go empty on our first trip this year. First time I had to fill one, lasted all last year.

Jim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

forceten said:


> How can i tell when the 2nd tank is empty then without a gauge? Or do you guys swap around the tanks and put the full one in the 2nd tank position?


The lever/tank selector has a red or green stripe you can see. When you are pointed to the first tank and it's full the stripe is green. The selector will automatically switch to the second tank when the first tank is empty as long as the 2nd tank valve is open and change from green to red. You move the selector to the now full tank changing it from red to green, fill the empty until the cycle happens again.

Good luck.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Foolproof cheap method to determine propane level in cylinder. Take a pan of hot water, pour it over the tank, run your hand down the side of the tank and when you feel the temp change, that's how full the bottle is.

Hey, come to South Dakota and I'll sell ya a 20 lb clear cylinder for $60. We've had it for a while. Yes, you can see how much is in it, but the drawback is it doesn't fit in the spaces that traditional steel cylinders go.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but I like my 30 pounders!

Ok so from what you guys just said I'm a bit confused. I do have the auto switcher. Since it was cold the past two weekends I used lots of propane.

From the looks of it the right tank got used up. The little thing went from green to red meaning the right tank was empty. So I guess it auto swapped to the left tank. I had originally thought I could move the selector to the left tank and it would go green again. I moved the switch to the left and it stayed red. Does that mean I'm just about out of propane and both tanks are empty? Or is a broken little color sensor and its just not going back to green?

Should I be turning off the empty right propane tank first? I keep learning new things about rv's every day now that i own one. But I'm still 505 confused on things (like this propane issue)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It should go green again on it's own once you move the selector. It has to move/burn some fuel first but will go back to green. It isn't a perfect setup but it does work.

No need to close the used tank until you remove it. If your curious just unscrew the tanks and lift the empty and then the full one to tell how much fuel you have.

I can burn both tanks in 5 or so nights while hunting. All these people talking about 4 years on 2 bottles sheesh... I'll bet they don't even pack a winter coat or gloves let alone hand warmers


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

My lil green bubble pops up as soon as I push the lever over, and turn the valve on the new tank.

When I fill a new tank, I put a piece of masking tape on it and write full. When I switch to that tank, I pull off the tape. I always know if I have a full tank in reserve ready to go ...


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, so if its working correctly I burned through both tanks in 2 three day weekends! Damn this cold weather


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Just drill a series of holes in the propane tank and as soon as you see propane dribbling out you will know how full it is.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

A friend of mine uses a infrared temp gun. he bought it at Sears. He runs the laser dot up and down the tank and the temp changes at the liquid level. he said it works everytime.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

D***, that would be great for the tank on my BBQ out back...

"Mmmmmm, Honey, I am running to Sears... I'll be right back."


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

swanny said:


> A friend of mine uses a infrared temp gun. he bought it at Sears. He runs the laser dot up and down the tank and the temp changes at the liquid level. he said it works everytime.


Does that actually work? There is my excuse to go get a temp gun now!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

says it does. also used on the hubs.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

forceten said:


> A friend of mine uses a infrared temp gun. he bought it at Sears. He runs the laser dot up and down the tank and the temp changes at the liquid level. he said it works everytime.


Does that actually work? There is my excuse to go get a temp gun now!








[/quote]

It works great and you can also use it to check tire temperature and brake drum temperatures when you stop. If they are not all the same then you know you have an issue to look at.

Sears has a good one for $59 or $69.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have one of those laser temperature devices and never thought about using it as was just mentioned here, thanks for the great tip - that's why I love this site!

I must confess, I have those $17 gauges on both of my tanks as well as the one on my home barbecue. They work fine for me. But I also follow the rule that when one tank is empty, I switch to the other tank, and then get the first tank filled at the first opportunity. I've never been in a position where I would use so much propane that I would fear running out. One tank lasts me about a year (give or take).

YMMV.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Temp gun..... gonna have to get one of those!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Just bought this - shhh don't tell my better half! (I'm a sucker for toys in cases too!)

Temp Gun


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

forceten said:


> Just bought this - shhh don't tell my better half! (I'm a sucker for toys in cases too!)
> 
> Temp Gun


Now if you get busted and she finds out that you bought a new toy you can tell her you saved money. You needed/wanted the tank gauges and for the price of two of those (plus a little) you have a tool that can find the level in the tanks and also test your Tires/brakes, your furnace, your AC, your fridge , the freezer and just about anything else that generates heat or gets cold to make sure it is working correctly!!!!!!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Just bought this - shhh don't tell my better half! (I'm a sucker for toys in cases too!)
> 
> Temp Gun


Now if you get busted and she finds out that you bought a new toy you can tell her you saved money. You needed/wanted the tank gauges and for the price of two of those (plus a little) you have a tool that can find the level in the tanks and also test your Tires/brakes, your furnace, your AC, your fridge , the freezer and just about anything else that generates heat or gets cold to make sure it is working correctly!!!!!!
[/quote]

Can I give her your number so you can explain it









On a side note - everybody around me in Nj charges a flat rate for bottle refills. What a crock! Trying to find one that will do by the gallon but no luck. I would rather not just keep rotating one tank - but if I make a refill trip - fill both bottles. But not lose money on propane i already have.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

forceten said:


> Just bought this - shhh don't tell my better half! (I'm a sucker for toys in cases too!)
> 
> Temp Gun


Now if you get busted and she finds out that you bought a new toy you can tell her you saved money. You needed/wanted the tank gauges and for the price of two of those (plus a little) you have a tool that can find the level in the tanks and also test your Tires/brakes, your furnace, your AC, your fridge , the freezer and just about anything else that generates heat or gets cold to make sure it is working correctly!!!!!!
[/quote]

Can I give her your number so you can explain it









On a side note - everybody around me in Nj charges a flat rate for bottle refills. What a crock! Trying to find one that will do by the gallon but no luck. I would rather not just keep rotating one tank - but if I make a refill trip - fill both bottles. But not lose money on propane i already have.
[/quote]

Call your U-Haul store. Ours, here in Peoria, fills propane tanks and they charge by the gallon. I just filled an empty 30# tank and an empty 20# tank and the charge was about $25.

Mike


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got back from the local Rv dealer around the corner. They fill by the gallon. I'm still a bit confused though. But happy my tanks were not even close to being empty.

I had 1 empty 20 gallon gas barby tank. They charged $20 to fill flat rate.

I thought I was out of my RV tanks because the little guage went from green to red. Swapped it over and it it stayed red (didn't use any after that). So I thought both tanks were empty.

Weighed both of them before I went to get them filled.

Left tank was 41 pounds
Right tank was 39 pounds

I found out from the propane filler - empty the 30 gallon tanks weigh about 25 pounds
So neither one was empty - far from it.

They said the tanks usually take 7.5 gallons to fill empty

Left tank took 3 gallons and now weighs 53 pounds
Right tank took 4 gallons (about) and now weighs 53 pounds

so I had plenty of propane. But why did the little thing turn red? Faulty regulator?

Also why did propane get used from the left tank if their was still some in the right tank? Is the regulator an auto swap. Meaning it can pull from both tanks and when one goes empty if auto goes to the other tank. Or does it wait till I manually turn the switch to the left?

I be confused.........

If nothing was supposed to be used from the left tank, is it that lakeshore didn't give me full tanks to begin with?

Like I said at least I didn't use 60 gallons of propane in two weekens. i was a bit worried. Soon as I hooked up the full tanks the little thing went from red to green again.......


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought new OPD valves with float gauges for the 30lb tanks in the Tt. James


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought new OPD valves with float gauges for the 30lb tanks in the Tt. James


Ahhh look at that!!! they available online at all for purchase??

How they work, good?


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Just bought this - shhh don't tell my better half! (I'm a sucker for toys in cases too!)
> 
> Temp Gun


Now if you get busted and she finds out that you bought a new toy you can tell her you saved money. You needed/wanted the tank gauges and for the price of two of those (plus a little) you have a tool that can find the level in the tanks and also test your Tires/brakes, your furnace, your AC, your fridge , the freezer and just about anything else that generates heat or gets cold to make sure it is working correctly!!!!!!
[/quote]

You can use it in the kitchen also, e.g., check oil temperature when you frying the fish you caught while camping! I've watched Alton Brown on Food Network use one on his show quite a few times.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

forceten said:


> I bought new OPD valves with float gauges for the 30lb tanks in the Tt. James


Ahhh look at that!!! they available online at all for purchase??

How they work, good?
[/quote]
I found them on the net while looking for other things. I played with them when ups droped the box off but I'm still waiting for the tanks to empty. The gauge works off of the OPD float when moving them by hand it reads close to true. James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

[/quote]
I found them on the net while looking for other things. I played with them when ups droped the box off but I'm still waiting for the tanks to empty. The gauge works off of the OPD float when moving them by hand it reads close to true. James
[/quote]

Very interesting.... Make sure you let us know what you think of them after you get them installed.

Mark


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought new OPD valves with float gauges for the 30lb tanks in the Tt. James


Ahhh look at that!!! they available online at all for purchase??

How they work, good?
[/quote]
I found them on the net while looking for other things. I played with them when ups droped the box off but I'm still waiting for the tanks to empty. The gauge works off of the OPD float when moving them by hand it reads close to true. James
[/quote]

Where did you get them?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought new OPD valves with float gauges for the 30lb tanks in the Tt. James


Now, these float gauges would work well. But the add-on type that you see advertised for barbecue grill propane tanks can only show you the pressure in the tank, which, as I stated before, has nothing to do with the liquid propane level.

I'd prefer to have my local propane dealer install them, though, just to make sure that the valves are properly torqued and sealed.

Mike


----------

